# Timing is Everything MH



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about this stud? He is in MN, and a son of Creek Robber I believe.


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

pm you. 900.00 stud fee


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

6 for 20 in AKC Master per EE.

Has been handled by Greg Schreiner (2006), Lyle Steinman (2007) and Tim Springer and owner, Nic Edlund in (2008). Does not look like he ran any Masters in 2009.

https://www.entryexpress.net/LoggedIn/viewDogHistory.aspx?mdi=22437

Have not seen the dog run. 

Travis


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

You might check on Coot (Taylorlab Downtown Cooter Brown) Castille creek kennels, 
He is a son of creek robber and is with Lyle Steinman. Coot has several litters on the ground. I have a very nice dog out of him. He has won 2 times on the SRS (which I realize doesn't carry a lot of weight around here, but it is competitive)

I know you asked about a different dog...but 6 for 20 in MH? just sayin'

Coot is out of FC AFC Creeek Robber X FTCH AFTCH Clubmead's Autumn Breeze


----------



## Nels (Feb 2, 2004)

Well the reason he is 6 for 20 is because Lyle went 0 for 10 with him.

There is more to a Book than It's Cover....

Greg


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I know NOTHING about pass rates, so excuse me for asking...is 6 for 20 a good average,or below average...while I am at it what is considered an acceptable average (besides 1.000 %)..educate me please


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Nels said:


> Well the reason he is 6 for 20 is because Lyle went 0 for 10 with him.
> 
> There is more to a Book than It's Cover....
> 
> Greg



Sorry, I don't mean to be critical. I was just sayin. I think Lyle is a pretty good trainer though. There are lots of reasons you might breed to a particular dog. pass ratios don't tell the whole story. I don't know the dog. He may have excellent conformation, he may have a certain temperament you are looking for, lots of good stuff.

Coot fan regards,


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice looking male with a pretty nice pedigree and lots of clearances, I'd suggest calling his owners, Terry Holzinger whose site he's advertised on, as well as maybe Tim Springer, they will give you the straight deal. Pass rate isn't always the full story. http://www.holzingerkennels.com/stud_dogs-Tyme.html


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

BonMallari said:


> I know NOTHING about pass rates, so excuse me for asking...is 6 for 20 a good average,or below average...while I am at it what is considered an acceptable average (besides 1.000 %)..educate me please


From the outside, only passing 6-20 tests is a pretty bad pass percentage. A 50% pass rate is acceptable, but still not too good(need to save your money, stay home, and train), 75% + pass rate is more what I am thinking of for a good, solid dog.

Just my thoughts on it.....


----------



## Scott Greenwood (Mar 25, 2008)

If ya want to contact me I can tell how he runs. Trained with owner and Tyme and ran quite a few tests with him. Just saw one of his pups last night. Good lookin pups.

Real team player when each half does their job. Amateur passes on most of them and ran very strong. Just be careful when you state pass ratios, as already stated, many times it ain't the dogs fault.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Dogtrainer4God said:


> In short, only passing 6-20 tests is a *terrible *pass percentage. A 50% pass rate is acceptable, but still not too good(need to save your money, stay home, and train), 75% + pass rate is more what I am thinking of for a good, solid dog.
> 
> Just my thoughts on it.....


Run AKC MH tests in Minnesota and say that. Lots of amateur trainers get hammered by these tests, which is why as many of my dogs as I can afford are now or will be with pros, I know I don't have the skills or training grounds or long enough season to get my dogs, who do have the talent or I wouldn't waste my time, to a solid enough level to even hit a 50% pass rate. I struggled for years with my oldest and best marking bitch then finally gave it up and let a pro run her, she went 4/5 in a row to finish her MH plus placed in 3 of 5 Qs in a matter of months. Sometimes, it isn't the dog that is the failure.


----------



## Bo Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I just purchased a Tyme pup a couple of weeks ago. The pup's picture is my avatar.

The puppy is only 9 weeks old so I can't tell you much yet. However he has a strong desire to retrieve, strong desire to chew..lol but he is turning out to be a good looking pup. He is very smart, loves people (what lab doesn't) and seems pretty easy to train. He is already potty trained and crate trained (for the most part). 

Not sure what you're looking for but Tyme is a very nice looking dog. Nic did mention that he had some troubles with one of the pro trainers Tyme was at. I can tell you Nic is a pleasure to work with...very up front, easy going, very professional.

Got more pictures if you're interested. Just let me know.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Dogtrainer4God said:


> In short, only passing 6-20 tests is a *terrible *pass percentage. A 50% pass rate is acceptable, but still not too good(need to save your money, stay home, and train), 75% + pass rate is more what I am thinking of for a good, solid dog.
> 
> Just my thoughts on it.....


I don't see any MH in your signature line. How many have AKC MH titles have you acquired?


----------



## dakotaridge (Apr 15, 2006)

Nels said:


> Well the reason he is 6 for 20 is because Lyle went 0 for 10 with him.
> 
> There is more to a Book than It's Cover....
> 
> Greg


Are you saying 0/10 with Lyle is Lyle's fault?? 



ErinsEdge said:


> I don't see any MH in your signature line. How many have AKC MH titles have you acquired?


How does this matter, Nancy?? I didn't know that owning a MH allowed you more of an opinion than someone else. 6/20 is not a very good ratio no matter how you look at it. There are lots and lots of dogs that go 6/6 for MH.


----------



## Bo Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

dakotaridge said:


> Are you saying 0/10 with Lyle is Lyle's fault??


We don't know the conversations that took place between the owner and the trainer and we don't know the circumstances so we're jumping to conclusions here a bit. 

In general, my opinion is that as the trainer/handler I take as much responsibility (if not more) as the dog does. It is my job as a trainer/handle to make sure the dog is ready for the test. If he's not ready, we shouldn't be there and it's my job to determine that.....not the dog's.


0/10 - doesn't look good for anybody - dog or trainer


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

I would watch a dog run several times before I ever formed any opinions of him. especially if I were going to voice those opinions online.

He's a MH. Thats all I know. and you do too, if you havent seen him run or know more of his story.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

If you're looking for a local MN stud out of Creek Robber, I'd HIGHLY recommend Dave Lybeck's dog Flap. You can look at his pass record in MH and he's also taken a 1st in a Qual. Flap has completed 2 Master Nationals in a row without handling on a mark.

Flap is a VERY nice dog as well. House dog, big frame and nice head and a real lover. He also is one hell of a pheasant dog from what Dave has told me.

Flap has been handled to MH passes by both his owner and also pro Tim Springer.
https://www.entryexpress.net/LoggedIn/viewDogHistory.aspx?mdi=11757


Lloyd's Cash Call MH MNH QAA "Flap"
DOB: 5-14-2003, black Labrador Retriever
OFA Excellent, Elbows Clear, Eyes CERF

FC AFC Creek Robber x Jeep's Can'tstopthatitch

Contact: David Lybeck at 701-237-6776 or 701-367-3625


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> I didn't know that owning a MH allowed you more of an opinion than someone else. 6/20 is not a very good ratio no matter how you look at it. There are lots and lots of dogs that go 6/6 for MH.


It depends some on location, judge shopping, novice handler, and there are dogs I have seen walk on their marks that go 6 for 6 that I would not breed to. I'de rather had a dog that has a breaking problem then one who walks. That type of comparison is why the HT have changed, and people go to pros, and not what was envisioned by those that created the HT. Evaluate the dog for the whole picture, and I think to understand, you need to walk the walk in either HT or FT. If a person has that opinion of others then it should go for their own dogs too they stand at stud. JMHO


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

dakotaridge said:


> Are you saying 0/10 with Lyle is Lyle's fault??
> 
> 
> 
> How does this matter, Nancy?? I didn't know that owning a MH allowed you more of an opinion than someone else. 6/20 is not a very good ratio no matter how you look at it. There are lots and lots of dogs that go 6/6 for MH.


Of course everyone can have an opinion and not slamming anyone, just saying if I don't know someone personally, the only way I have of judging the _value of their opinion to me _is what they have done with their own dogs. I don't want anyone judging my dogs in a venue in which they have not trained and titled their own dogs to at least the same level, as an example. No, 6/20 is not a good ratio, however, if the dog failed a whole bunch for whatever reason, then regrouped with new training/trainer/handler, whatever,then passed more than a few in a season, I watch the dog, not the pass/fail ratio. I try not to breed or judge a dog based only on what I can find on the Internet or by its paper. Certainly, in HT especially, not all titles are created equal.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

TroyFeeken said:


> If you're looking for a local MN stud out of Creek Robber, I'd HIGHLY recommend Dave Lybeck's dog Flap. You can look at his pass record in MH and he's also taken a 1st in a Qual. Flap has completed 2 Master Nationals in a row without handling on a mark.
> 
> Flap is a VERY nice dog as well. House dog, big frame and nice head and a real lover. He also is one hell of a pheasant dog from what Dave has told me.
> 
> ...


I second this! Flap has a great personality and he's quite talented.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I agree about Flap I know David and Tim and have judged the dog and it is a nice Animal. About pass percentage this Game is not easy at the MH level and when I started I tried very hard and since I really did not have a mentor and was learning as i went along so my pass rate was pretty low but the team got better and we started trusting each other and so now it is alot better and my next MH was alot easier and now 2 new pups starting all over 
but I agree if the dog is with a pro that rate makes it pretty hard to wonder why but we do not have all the facts so lets give them the benefit of doubt 

David Jansma


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

clint said:


> I have seen Tyme train on several occasions........ very very Average would not consider breeding to him..... too many better dogs out there...


No dog in this hunt but I hope that smiley face means you are joking cause if not it is about to get ugly round here real quick.


----------



## Scott Greenwood (Mar 25, 2008)

6 for 10 is not bad at all when you look at it. The funny part is most of Tyme's passes came from an amature handler. 

What was said already rings true, it is the handlers job, not the dogs to determine if he has the skills to run at that time. 

In our club, anyone running Masters as a an amature would love those numbers. Clint, if you haven't seen him run over the last few years I would keep a lock on the lip. Nothing like comin on here and bad mouthin someone elses dog. He didn't run any tests last year and I trained and ran with him the year before so I know you havn't seen him run.


----------



## Bo Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

duk4me said:


> No dog in this hunt but I hope that smiley face means you are joking cause if not it is about to get ugly round here real quick.


Don't think he was joking.... :shock:


----------



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

I have no say in this Cause I don't know much for Masters. But a Master Rate at 6 for 20. Yeah its not the best But you also have to look at it in Several different ways. Maybe the Dog was a breaker, or maybe there was something Medicaly wrong with the dog, or maybe one of the Pros were to hard handed and he is a soft animal. or Vise versa.


If you look at it this way it makes you think alittle. if the owner was the only one to get master pass's on him then maybe he knew the dog and non of the trainers rubbed him the right way. LOL

There are Several different reasons. He is a very nice looking dog. 

I would love to talk with the owner to find out the real deal with the dog

Regards 
Chasidy and Tanner


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

clint said:


> I have seen Tyme train on several occasions........ very very Average would not consider breeding to him..... too many better dogs out there...


I notice that you removed your full name and website address from your posts. Probably a good idea if you make many posts like this. If you intend to have a successful business in this field, talking down other people's dogs might not be the best way to develop good will. One man's opinion.


----------



## Bo Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Hookset said:


> I notice that you removed your full name and website address from your posts. Probably a good idea if you make many posts like this. If you intend to have a successful business in this field, talking down other people's dogs might not be the best way to develop good will. One man's opinion.


I believe this is his website...

www.hometownretrievers.com

Clint, those who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones....


----------



## Patriot (Jun 6, 2005)

Bo Joe said:


> I believe this is his website...
> 
> www.hometownretrievers.com
> 
> Clint, those who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones....


Also, See: http://www.castilecreekkennels.com/clintm.htm

He works for Lyle.


----------



## Nels (Feb 2, 2004)

dakotaridge said:


> Are you saying 0/10 with Lyle is Lyle's fault??
> 
> Absolutely, if 3 Guys can go 6 for 10 with the dog, why can't one Guy get even 1 Pass???


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Well this certainly got ugly.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 6, 2005)

LMAO!

"It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt." -Abe Lincoln

What happened to the posts from Clint? 

Hmmmm. 

He must have taken to heart that, no matter how hurt the over sized ego standing next to you is, it's never a good idea to trash a man's dog. 

Funny stuff.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong but this person is looking for insight on this stud, good, bad or indifferent. I do not see an addendum to his question that states "only positive insight please". If he is allowed to ask, he should be allowed to receive, honest answers.


If someone has opinion of my dog that isn't complimentary on this forum, well that's fine, that's one man's opinion. Why should I care what you, your brother or your pro has to say about my dog? All that should matter AND does matter for goodness sake is how I feel about my dog.

Do things always have to be a bed of roses on here? Man up a little bit for God sake.



Sadie & Ruby said:


> Does anyone know anything about this stud? He is in MN, and a son of Creek Robber I believe.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Wade said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but this person is looking for insight on this stud, good, bad or indifferent. I do not see an addendum to his question that states "only positive insight please". If he is allowed to ask, he should be allowed to receive, honest answers.
> 
> 
> If someone has opinion of my dog that isn't complimentary on this forum, well that's fine, that's one man's opinion. Why should I care what you, your brother or your pro has to say about my dog? All that should matter AND does matter for goodness sake is how I feel about my dog.
> ...


Sometimes pm should be used in these situations. For all I know the dog may be worthless or a champ but you are right about one thing he did ask. 

In my stupid opinion the question asked should have required responses to be pm'd then you don't have the derogatory comments about man or beast on the public forum.

Besides I'm just here for the GDG regards,


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the person in question broke one of the cardinal rules of dog training...especially since he is a pro...

you can make fun of a person

you can make fun of the methods they use to train

you can make fun of their football team college or pro

BUT YOU NEVER, EVER, BAD MOUTH SOMEONES DOG..PERIOD..


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

I appreciate the fact that there was a lot of feedback, and I will start using PM for some of my questions as to minimize some of the public statements.

Thanks


----------



## clint (Aug 4, 2006)

your right i should have sent my comment in a personal message.....  sorry


----------



## Nic_Edlund (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi

My name is Nic Edlund, I own Timing is Everything MH. If Tyme could read he would say " I don't care I just want to retreive something". He however can't read. He is good but, not that good. To answer a few questions and clear up a couple issues. Tyme is my first well bred dog with a great pedigree a lot of drive and disire to please. I made a lot of mistakes along the way, but I learned alot of lessons with every step I took. For those of you that say 6 for 20 is a bad pass percentage you are absolutely right, it is horrible. Like some people have stated there is more to a dog than what you can find on entry express. The fact is, is that Tyme has been with several pro trainers some which you can find previously listed in the above thread. Greg did a good job for Tyme and I, Greg passed 2 master tests and handled Tyme to a JAM in a Qual. Others listed above didn't fair so well and told me " Tyme will never be a master hunter". So what I did is took it upon myself to learn and work hard. I started training on my own and joined every retreive club around and I trained every night after work. I handled Tyme to his master hunter title. I passed 3 out of the first 4 tests I ran him in. For everyone that is a 75% pass ratio, for an amatuer I think that is dang good. I beleive that passing 3 of 4 shows that Tyme is more than capable and has the natural ability to be a champion and a master hunter. I think it also shows that he was with a pro trainers who did want to do the work and wanted to blam the dog for the trainers poor handling. I don't see how some pros couldn't pass any, when me as an amature can pass 3 of 4. If you could talk to anyone who watched Tyme run at Northern Flights hunt test in 2008 has seen what Tyme can do, Randy and Mary Spangler judged the test and there judges books tell the tail it was like poetry in motion. Sadie and Ruby I appreciate your inquiry about Tyme if you have any questions or would like to see him run let me know. Because this caused such a heated discusion give me a call and I will make you a deal better than anything else you will find anywhere on Tyme's stud fee. Tyme might not be the best dog but he is my dog. There is no other dog I would rather share a waterfowl blind with than Tyme. I feel privilaged and treasure everyday I get to share with him. I hope that clears everything up.

" ITS A GOOD LIFE IF YOU KNOW HOW TO LIVE IT"

Nic Edlund 
(651)271-3461


----------



## PackLeader (Jan 12, 2009)

Great post Nic,

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

nice post always good to hear the other side of the story. Many happy hunts to Nic and Tyme.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi Nick, welcome to the RTF.

It takes a set to put yourself and your dog under the microscope.


----------



## Bo Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Nic_Edlund said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Nic Edlund, I own Timing is Everything MH. If Tyme could read he would say " I don't care I just want to " ITS A GOOD LIFE IF YOU KNOW HOW TO LIVE IT"
> . . . . .
> Nic Edlund



Told ya.....class act all the way! 

Good luck with those Spring hunts. Knock'em dead.

Joe


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey Nic,
Welcome to RTF!

Small world!
We owned Tyme's Grandma, Southwind's Molly Rose. 
We still own his Aunt, JB's So Rude, littermate to Tyme's Mom...

We've had a couple that didn't do so well with pros, did ok at home.....
Glad to know that Tyme has an owner that cares so much.
That's the really important thing.....
Charlotte


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wade said:


> If someone has opinion of my dog that isn't complimentary on this forum, well that's fine,.


that Deets may be just a little bit too much dog for you.....;-), but I bet he puts a smile on your face.....


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Nic,

Welcome to the forum. I'll bet you touched a lot of people with those words. I know you brought a smile to my face.

Pass ratios/titles *NEVER* tell the whole story. Sounds like a wonderful dog and it sounds like he's got a nice handler as well. Good luck


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Nic_Edlund said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Nic Edlund, I own Timing is Everything MH. If Tyme could read he would say " I don't care I just want to retreive something". He however can't read. He is good but, not that good. To answer a few questions and clear up a couple issues. Tyme is my first well bred dog with a great pedigree a lot of drive and disire to please. I made a lot of mistakes along the way, but I learned alot of lessons with every step I took. For those of you that say 6 for 20 is a bad pass percentage you are absolutely right, it is horrible. Like some people have stated there is more to a dog than what you can find on entry express. The fact is, is that Tyme has been with several pro trainers some which you can find previously listed in the above thread. Greg did a good job for Tyme and I, Greg passed 2 master tests and handled Tyme to a JAM in a Qual. Others listed above didn't fair so well and told me " Tyme will never be a master hunter". So what I did is took it upon myself to learn and work hard. I started training on my own and joined every retreive club around and I trained every night after work. I handled Tyme to his master hunter title. I passed 3 out of the first 4 tests I ran him in. For everyone that is a 75% pass ratio, for an amatuer I think that is dang good. I beleive that passing 3 of 4 shows that Tyme is more than capable and has the natural ability to be a champion and a master hunter. I think it also shows that he was with a pro trainers who did want to do the work and wanted to blam the dog for the trainers poor handling. I don't see how some pros couldn't pass any, when me as an amature can pass 3 of 4. If you could talk to anyone who watched Tyme run at Northern Flights hunt test in 2008 has seen what Tyme can do, Randy and Mary Spangler judged the test and there judges books tell the tail it was like poetry in motion. Sadie and Ruby I appreciate your inquiry about Tyme if you have any questions or would like to see him run let me know. Because this caused such a heated discusion give me a call and I will make you a deal better than anything else you will find anywhere on Tyme's stud fee. Tyme might not be the best dog but he is my dog. There is no other dog I would rather share a waterfowl blind with than Tyme. I feel privilaged and treasure everyday I get to share with him. I hope that clears everything up.
> 
> ...


Nic my hat is off to you Sir!!! Without knowing the WHOLE story a lot of stuff gets said. Having the love of your dog to commit to doing what you have done with him is very commendable. Good Luck and most of all ENJOY your fine buddy......


----------



## cpj (Sep 28, 2009)

Sometimes pro's are better marketer's than trainers and sometimes pro's have high pass rates because they handle well trained trial washouts. No one specifically comes to mind but can I get an amen anyway?????


----------



## Boeinguy (Apr 13, 2009)

Nic_Edlund said:


> Hi
> 
> Tyme might not be the best dog but he is my dog. There is no other dog I would rather share a waterfowl blind with than Tyme. I feel privilaged and treasure everyday I get to share with him.
> 
> ...




Nic's words above is why we own dogs, isn't it? My son didn't make it to the Major Leagues...but I still treasure every moment I spend with him. Especially when it's in a duck blind shared with my dog and a good cigar!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

I certainly hope so Ed. I am looking forward to seeing him.
Thanks



EdA said:


> that Deets may be just a little bit too much dog for you.....;-), but I bet he puts a smile on your face.....


----------



## Ty One On (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't mean to seem biased in any way, but from what of seen of Tyme hes a great dog. I've helped Nic train this last summer. I'm just getting into hunt tests and Nic trained my yellow female Cheyenne Legend Of Ty One On JH to her first tittle. She passed 4/6 tests with Nic running 4, and a friend of his that had never run her or really trained her before in the 2 non passes. Nic is a great trainer and had Cheyenne handling in a month. It would have been possible to get her Senior Tittle on her but we ran out of time, so we are looking forward to the upcoming season. He trains after work in the summer, which is a feat for him working at least 10 hour days. Tyme is his (and I's) pride and joy. Tyme and Cheyenne had a litter of pups in early December and from what I have heard, everyone of them is doing great. My parents had the pick from the female and shes already flushing Chukkars. Tyme has a lot of brains and a lot of heart. All I can say is please don't believe everything that you hear, and if you have any questions go right to the source. One of Nic's best qualities is that he tells the truth. 

Thanks,
Aubre


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

your right i should have sent my comment in a personal message..... SORRY [/QUOTE said:


> We all make mistakes , but it is what we do after we make the mistake that counts , way to go Clint


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

NIc, great post. DOn't know your dog, don't know many of the people that posted about your dog, but good for you. Believing in your dog and trusting him as much as he believes in and trusts you. Now that you "got there" it probably means a little more to you.

Kinda reminds me of my dog, we went through a stretch when he broke at every test. Mainly due to I did all his training and forgot that "sit" was pretty important thing to have SOLID before moving to the "cool stuff" ;-)
Anyway, i know there were some that doubted that he would ever make it, and some that thought I was crazy when I said on our forum that we would make it to the NAHRA invitational the next year. I trained as much as I could with him over the next winter and spring and in the dark and snow and I think the main thing that happened is OUR BOND got stronger. He learned that if he did what I asked and trusted me there would be MORE BIRDS and we would both go home happy (happy is always better ;-) ). Sometimes the dog just has to believe in the guy by his side like we have to believe in them. Not saying I would never send a dog to a pro(they can do some amazing things with a dog), but I do think that bond can make some dogs do things for "HIS PERSON" that he might not do fo rsomeone else. And personally, if being that loyal and devoted to their owner is a trait that can be passed, in my book it is right up there with marking, lining blinds, and wether or not it took six or three hundred attempts to get a title.

HAppy hunting!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Mr. Edlund, you are a breath of fresh air! You show unlimited class in responding so well with such good information in the face of some undeserved and uninformed criticism. There are plenty of stories out there of dogs that did not mesh with certain pros, and nearly always the dog gets the blame.

And Limiman, thank you for your post as well. I am one of those trying to make up for past deficiencies. I too got carried away with the cool stuff too soon, and when I started trying to make amends, too many experienced folk wanted to do it by lowering the boom on the dog. I get completely what you are saying about gaining trust and improving the bond. All that takes is love, time and consistency.

Thanks to both of you for reminding me why I love this forum.


----------



## skullwerx (Feb 18, 2010)

I know Nic. He is one of a kind. I will not find a better friend anywhere. What Nic said in his post is true. I was with him every step of the way. A 0 for 10 pass rate should say more about a certain trainer than the dog especially when you look at the dogs pass ratio when Nic started training and handling on his own. Not that a pass ratio is all you need to look at when choosing a stud dog. I also got a pup out of the last breeding and he is doing excellent. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Scott Greenwood (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Nic,

Glad to see you are on here! I wanted to let you know about questions asked but figured you would find out eventually. Great reply and I have always thought time is a Master hunter!

Got to see one of Tymes black devils the other night and he is a great looker and very eager for a being only ten pounds! Hope to see you this summer and stay in touch. 

BTW, you are one of the few class acts left in this world, still remember you givin me a call telling me Katie and I got our pass to finish while you were waiting to finish. That's 1# in my book.

PS All pms have been returned and sorry for taking so long.

Scott


----------



## mcnaugt (Nov 19, 2008)

Nic_Edlund said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Nic Edlund, I own Timing is Everything MH. If Tyme could read he would say " I don't care I just want to retreive something". He however can't read. He is good but, not that good. To answer a few questions and clear up a couple issues. Tyme is my first well bred dog with a great pedigree a lot of drive and disire to please. I made a lot of mistakes along the way, but I learned alot of lessons with every step I took. For those of you that say 6 for 20 is a bad pass percentage you are absolutely right, it is horrible. Like some people have stated there is more to a dog than what you can find on entry express. The fact is, is that Tyme has been with several pro trainers some which you can find previously listed in the above thread. Greg did a good job for Tyme and I, Greg passed 2 master tests and handled Tyme to a JAM in a Qual. Others listed above didn't fair so well and told me " Tyme will never be a master hunter". So what I did is took it upon myself to learn and work hard. I started training on my own and joined every retreive club around and I trained every night after work. I handled Tyme to his master hunter title. I passed 3 out of the first 4 tests I ran him in. For everyone that is a 75% pass ratio, for an amatuer I think that is dang good. I beleive that passing 3 of 4 shows that Tyme is more than capable and has the natural ability to be a champion and a master hunter. I think it also shows that he was with a pro trainers who did want to do the work and wanted to blam the dog for the trainers poor handling. I don't see how some pros couldn't pass any, when me as an amature can pass 3 of 4. If you could talk to anyone who watched Tyme run at Northern Flights hunt test in 2008 has seen what Tyme can do, Randy and Mary Spangler judged the test and there judges books tell the tail it was like poetry in motion. Sadie and Ruby I appreciate your inquiry about Tyme if you have any questions or would like to see him run let me know. Because this caused such a heated discusion give me a call and I will make you a deal better than anything else you will find anywhere on Tyme's stud fee. Tyme might not be the best dog but he is my dog. There is no other dog I would rather share a waterfowl blind with than Tyme. I feel privilaged and treasure everyday I get to share with him. I hope that clears everything up.
> 
> ...


You need to check in with me...


----------



## mcnaugt (Nov 19, 2008)

Ty One On said:


> I don't mean to seem biased in any way, but from what of seen of Tyme hes a great dog. I've helped Nic train this last summer. I'm just getting into hunt tests and Nic trained my yellow female Cheyenne Legend Of Ty One On JH to her first tittle. She passed 4/6 tests with Nic running 4, and a friend of his that had never run her or really trained her before in the 2 non passes. Nic is a great trainer and had Cheyenne handling in a month. It would have been possible to get her Senior Tittle on her but we ran out of time, so we are looking forward to the upcoming season. He trains after work in the summer, which is a feat for him working at least 10 hour days. Tyme is his (and I's) pride and joy. Tyme and Cheyenne had a litter of pups in early December and from what I have heard, everyone of them is doing great. My parents had the pick from the female and shes already flushing Chukkars. Tyme has a lot of brains and a lot of heart. All I can say is please don't believe everything that you hear, and if you have any questions go right to the source. One of Nic's best qualities is that he tells the truth.
> 
> Thanks,
> Aubre


Aubre-If you are going to help Nic train then you should practice throwing birds... You throw like a gir na I better not go there.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Nic_Edlund said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Nic Edlund, I own Timing is Everything MH. If Tyme could read he would say " I don't care I just want to retreive something". He however can't read. He is good but, not that good. To answer a few questions and clear up a couple issues. Tyme is my first well bred dog with a great pedigree a lot of drive and disire to please. I made a lot of mistakes along the way, but I learned alot of lessons with every step I took. For those of you that say 6 for 20 is a bad pass percentage you are absolutely right, it is horrible. Like some people have stated there is more to a dog than what you can find on entry express. The fact is, is that Tyme has been with several pro trainers some which you can find previously listed in the above thread. Greg did a good job for Tyme and I, Greg passed 2 master tests and handled Tyme to a JAM in a Qual. Others listed above didn't fair so well and told me " Tyme will never be a master hunter". So what I did is took it upon myself to learn and work hard. I started training on my own and joined every retreive club around and I trained every night after work. I handled Tyme to his master hunter title. I passed 3 out of the first 4 tests I ran him in. For everyone that is a 75% pass ratio, for an amatuer I think that is dang good. I beleive that passing 3 of 4 shows that Tyme is more than capable and has the natural ability to be a champion and a master hunter. I think it also shows that he was with a pro trainers who did want to do the work and wanted to blam the dog for the trainers poor handling. I don't see how some pros couldn't pass any, when me as an amature can pass 3 of 4. If you could talk to anyone who watched Tyme run at Northern Flights hunt test in 2008 has seen what Tyme can do, Randy and Mary Spangler judged the test and there judges books tell the tail it was like poetry in motion. Sadie and Ruby I appreciate your inquiry about Tyme if you have any questions or would like to see him run let me know. Because this caused such a heated discusion give me a call and I will make you a deal better than anything else you will find anywhere on Tyme's stud fee. Tyme might not be the best dog but he is my dog. There is no other dog I would rather share a waterfowl blind with than Tyme. I feel privilaged and treasure everyday I get to share with him. I hope that clears everything up.
> 
> ...


Nic It is obvious that you love and are proud of your dog. 
Ever since man started domesticating dogs centuries ago they have been arguing over whose mutt is better than whose.
However when it comes to stud dogs beauty is in the eye of the beholder. You also have to look at the individual bitch involved and blending what traits each brings to the table.
Like others who have posted, I tooadmire your passion for your dog.

However unlike others who have posted I find part of your post to be anything but "classy" or a "breath of fresh air"

By the time you made your post names had been named. It is no secret who you are referring to when you imply that the trainer didn't want to do the work and wanted to blame the dog for his poor handling.

You may not like Lyle, and there may be justification for your feelings. However to come on here and imply that your dog failed because He wouldn't do the work or was a bad trainer/handler is neither fair nor accurate.

Look on EE and you will see that Lyle is probably the most accomplished HT pro in the game. For years he has probably gotten more MH passes than anyone, with a very high pass rate. Additionally he has dominated the SRS game.

I admire your passion & Good Luck with your dog

PS My dog is better than your dog


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Not every dog fits every trainer. Some dogs fit into certain programs better than others.

Lyle has yielded impressive results no matter how you slice it. Period.

That being said, it doesn't mean that every dog will fit with Lyle's program. I ran a bitch to her MH last summer that Lyle had a few years ago for a month and told her owner that she'd never amount to more than a adequate hunting dog. What he should've said is that she didn't fit his style and that, with him, she wasn't going to make it and left it at that. No shame in that in my opinion.

Good for Nic that he and Tyme figured it out on their own. Bet he learned lots of lessons throughout the journey.

Nic, out of curousity, how does Terry H. fit into this equation?

Travis


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

i talked to greg he said tyme was a mess before he got him. worked with him and got 2 mh passes and qual . he said nothing but great things about tyme so thats why he;s one of the studs that i am considering'


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Nic Thanks for the post, I look forward to talking with you.


----------



## Scott Greenwood (Mar 25, 2008)

MJH345,

Every word that you spew from your mouth on this forum will now be lost with me and I am sure a few others on here after that comment. Intelligence is wasted with people.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Scott Greenwood said:


> MJH345,
> 
> Every word that you spew from your mouth on this forum will now be lost with me and I am sure a few others on here after that comment. Intelligence is wasted with people.


Scott, Enlighten me & please explain what you found so offensive in my post

Marc Healey


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

I had the opportunity to speak with Nic last night and I can say that the previous description of, "Class Act", is right on. I am going to get a chance to meet both Nic and Tyme in the near future and look forward to meeting a duo that I can relate to as it seems his relationship with his dog is similar to the ones that I have with my own. 

I couldn't be happier to meet someone like Nic through this forum, which is exactly what this forum is all about.

Sadie & Ruby


----------

